# Wheel tilt



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

I just noticed something I have never seen before. I turned my wheels all the way to the left to check for rub. I noticed that the wheels kind of tilt to the left...the right as well. I turned them all the way to the right and the they tilt right. I have never seen wheels tilt to the turn but could see where this might be normal as this would reduce where on the outside tire. Is this in fact normal or should I get it in to get it looked at.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

It is normal,,all cars do this


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

Ok thanks for the reply dude...I have never noticed before...maybey its because I have payed meticulous attention to my mistress since we met


----------

